# ICD-09 code for acute intramural hematoma



## cquay09@gmail.com (Sep 18, 2014)

Good afternoon, I am looking for guideance for Dx code for an acute intramural hematoma with aortic dissection for a CTA of the Chest.Thank you.


----------



## Deb P (Sep 18, 2014)

*Icd-9*

I would use 441.02 which is listed as Dissection of aorta, abdominal.  Hope this helps.


----------

